# Fluval Spec III kit now comes with upgraded LED



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

Everyone knows these come with very dim lights that are capable of growing anubias, moss and not much else. Just bought a new one and the light has been seriously upgraded. The light now includes a 3 way touch operated switch that turns on the new 4 blue LEDs. When tripped with a timer it reverts to daylight. Larger LEDs and huge upgrade in power and light output. 











I took some pictures to illustrate the difference. Notice: This is a terrible way to compare aquarium lights, I don't have a par meter, my photography sucks, I am a terrible person and should be burned alive. 

I metered for the New Spec light then shot all three lights at f/8.0, 1/80 ISO 200. White balance was set at 7000K
*New Light*








*Old Light*








*Finnex Stingray Clip*









Output difference is huge. Color temp slightly cooler. Spread is larger (no optics on emittors?), light is physically longer with the LED's spread out over a larger area. New light shows 8.9 watts on the meter,  old light shows 3.9 watts. 

This was a great move by Fluval IMO. Now buying a Spec III means you have a light completely capable of growing most low light plants very well. I think the looks of the old light fit better with the tank but the switch was wonky, and the power was very low.


----------



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

Just used your thread in a post here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/22-planted-nano-tanks/1001689-petco-shipped-me-new-version.html

Great comparison by the way. I was absolutely stunned by how bright the new light is.


----------



## bosajames (Mar 2, 2016)

any update on the light, good growth on new plants?


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

bosajames said:


> any update on the light, good growth on new plants?


What he said.


----------



## Sarlindescent (May 14, 2015)

I am slightly concerned with the light output THB. I am using a stingray which is fairly bright on the spec III. This may actually put out too much for such a small tank. I would however LOVE to have a light that fits in the stock position.

Also, has anyone found a place to buy this light?


----------

